# Giro d'Italia on Universal Sports



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

There will be a daily 2-hour broadcast of the Giro d'Italia bicycle stage race starting this Saturday. It will be broadcast on Universal Sports. Details here.

Universal Sports is associated with NBC. For example, in the San Francisco Bay Area, its call letters are KNTVDT3. It is found over-the-air at digital channel 11.3. On Comcast in the Bay Area, it's at channel 187.

As of this writing, the schedule is not even posted on the Universal Sports website. You may need to manually program the show until the scheduling catches up (noon-2pm daily in EDT, 9am-11am in PDT).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

you can nuke your duplicated thread.


----------

